# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مشاوره برای انتخاب رشته

## Matin Mtn

سلام و خسته نباشید به دوستان عزیز 
من الان سال دوم ریاضی هستم و از یه سال قبل هم تصمیم گرفته بودم این رشته رو بخونم تا یه رشته ی مهندسی و فنی بخونم ولی الان فکرم بد جوری سمت رشته ی حقوق رفته و الان خیلی گیجم...... من نمیدونم برم انسانی بخونم تا از اونجا برم حقوق یا رشته ی خودمو بخونم تا رشته ای مثل عمران .برق. معماری یا مکانیک بخونم
لطفا کمکم کنین !!!!! از هر نظر از نظر آینده ی شغلی راحتی .. هر چیزیکه تو فکرتونه رو بگین
ممنون :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mohammadali

بیشتر از همه علاقت مهم
اگه روابط اجتماعیت زیاد خوب نیست حقوق بدردت نمیخوره

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام و خسته نباشید به دوستان عزیز 
> من الان سال دوم ریاضی هستم و از یه سال قبل هم تصمیم گرفته بودم این رشته رو بخونم تا یه رشته ی مهندسی و فنی بخونم ولی الان فکرم بد جوری سمت رشته ی حقوق رفته و الان خیلی گیجم...... من نمیدونم برم انسانی بخونم تا از اونجا برم حقوق یا رشته ی خودمو بخونم تا رشته ای مثل عمران .برق. معماری یا مکانیک بخونم
> لطفا کمکم کنین !!!!! از هر نظر از نظر آینده ی شغلی راحتی .. هر چیزیکه تو فکرتونه رو بگین
> ممنون


عنوان ویرایش شد....

----------


## nahid

به نظر من همين رشته رياضي رو ادامه بده تا پيش دانشگاهي اگه اون موقع هم همين نظر رو داشتي برو كنكور انساني شركت كن.اين نظر منه

----------


## mohammadali

> به نظر من همين رشته رياضي رو ادامه بده تا پيش دانشگاهي اگه اون موقع هم همين نظر رو داشتي برو كنكور انساني شركت كن.اين نظر منه


حتما هم میتونه درسا اختصاصی انسانی رو بفهمه ...

----------


## nahid

اختصاصي انساني همش حفظيه

----------


## MJavadD

علاقه خودت مهم تره ولی فک کنم ریاضی بهتر باشه

----------


## atefe_os

منم تا پارسال همین دو دلی رو داشتم ولی یه سوال میدونی که  برای رشته ی حقوق عربیت باید خیلییییییی قوی باشه؟ تو اول توانایی های خودتو در نظر بگیر ببین میتونی با درسی مثه عربی بهتر کنار بیای یا ریاضیات و اگر توی هر دو درس به یه مقدار  نقطه ی قوت داشتی ببین کدوم رو بیشتر دوس داری و اینکه  رشته یی که میخوای بری رو انتخاب کن و برای مقایسه ی درسا به  دوره ی دبیرستان اکتفا نکن ببین درسای اختصاصیه رشته یی که دوس داری چیه و اون هارو هم با هم مقایسه کن

----------

